# Blu-Ray sur Macbook Pro?



## elvee (9 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne connais pas parfaitement l'univers d'Apple, et je ne sais pas quelles sont les habitudes de la marque.

Visiblement, la rumeur court que les nouveaux iMac pourraient se voir doter d'un lecteur Blu-Ray prochainement... peut être en Septembre?

Est-il possible de voir Apple mettre à jour ses Macbook Pro au même moment avec une option lecteur Blu-Ray par exemple ou bien cela semble impossible, la marque ayant déjà fait une update des ses MBP il y a quelques mois...

Merci!


----------



## BS0D (9 Août 2009)

salut, 

personnellement ça me parait peu probable, mais là encore ce n'est que spéculation. 

des rumeurs y'en a à la pelle et on sait plus quoi en faire, entre les mises à jour régulières ou pas, le matériel et la connectique ajoutés ou enlevés... je crois qu'avec Apple on suppose mais on sait jamais


----------



## OSX (10 Août 2009)

J'ai eu le support d'apple et ils m'ont dit que le lecteur des MBP est déjà compatible bluray.
Si le futur itunes 9 permettra de lire les bluray, ça sera bingo! 
D'ailleur ceux qui tournent avec windows, ils ont pû vérifier que les MPB lisent les bluray.


----------



## kelFAI (10 Août 2009)

je ne crois pas du tt à cette hypothèse. Si jamais Apple avait investie dans des blueray dans 
l'ensemble des MBP, ils auraient très très certainement fait la promotion de cet élément la !!! 
En plus c'est pas comme si le blueray était nouveau de chez nouveau et qu'il faille bcp de temps aux développeurs d'ajuster le lecteur de DVD / iTunes.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

kelFAI a dit:


> je ne crois pas du tt à cette hypothèse. Si jamais Apple avait investie dans des blueray dans
> l'ensemble des MBP, ils auraient très très certainement fait la promotion de cet élément la !!!


 
Effectivement, ils sont maintenant en train de faire la pub du Copier-Coller de l'Iphonequi vient seulement de sortir, Le Blueray et sa publicité devrait arriver d'ici 2-3 ans.. :rateau:

(second degré inside)


----------



## elvee (10 Août 2009)

OSX a dit:


> J'ai eu le support d'apple et ils m'ont dit que le lecteur des MBP est déjà compatible bluray.
> Si le futur itunes 9 permettra de lire les bluray, ça sera bingo!
> D'ailleur ceux qui tournent avec windows, ils ont pû vérifier que les MPB lisent les bluray.



Hem vraiment j'en doute... j'ai lu nulle part qu'il était possible de lire des blu-ray avec un Macbook Pro faisant tourner Windows...

Bon donc pour faire simple on n'en sait rien et en plus il n'y a pas de rumeur à ce sujet, donc le blu-ray sur Macbook on risque de devoir attendre au moins jusqu'à 2010 en espérant qu'Apple rajoute le blu-ray aux iMacs en septembre 2009, ce serait déjà un premier signe!


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2009)

OSX a dit:


> J'ai eu le support d'apple et ils m'ont dit que le lecteur des MBP est déjà compatible bluray.
> Si le futur itunes 9 permettra de lire les bluray, ça sera bingo!
> D'ailleur ceux qui tournent avec windows, ils ont pû vérifier que les MPB lisent les bluray.



Oui il s'est bien moqué de toi. D'autant plus que ça se verrait dans la config du Mac ou sous Windows ...

Ce n'est pas du tout la même mécanique, ni les mêmes lasers. Un lecteur DVD ne lira jamais un BR 

Perso j'espère enfin le BR ! Sinon je ne change plus de machine (pour le peu qu'on gagne en puissance depuis deux ans)


----------



## JFL27 (11 Août 2009)

Le BR sur le Mac, quel réel intérêt ? Sur une TV de bonne taille, la différence entre un bon DVD et un BR n'est pas flagrante par contre la différence de prix entre un DVD et un BR, elle, est bien perceptible. Il y a même des éditions BR qui sont moins bien notées que la version DVD. La présence d'un BR sur un PC ou un Mac n'est peut-être qu'un simple argument marketing.


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Le BR sur le Mac, quel réel intérêt ? Sur une TV de bonne taille, la différence entre un bon DVD et un BR n'est pas flagrante par contre la différence de prix entre un DVD et un BR, elle, est bien perceptible. Il y a même des éditions BR qui sont moins bien notées que la version DVD. La présence d'un BR sur un PC ou un Mac n'est peut-être qu'un simple argument marketing.



Pfff tu as vraiment rien compris, quel étroitesse de vue. Et ceux qui font du montage HD et des gros backup sur galette ? Et le Mac Mini BR en média center sur une télé de 42" ?

Et la différence entre un bon DVD et un bon BR est énorme !


----------



## JFL27 (11 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Pfff tu as vraiment rien compris, quel étroitesse de vue. Et ceux qui font du montage HD et des gros backup sur galette ? Et le Mac Mini BR en média center sur une télé de 42" ?
> 
> Et la différence entre un bon DVD et un bon BR est énorme !



J'ai un Bravia 40 pouces et un BR sony et franchement faut vraiment chercher la différence de qualité entre un DVD et un BR sauf à regarder sa TV à moins d'un mètre. 

Maintenant concernant la production par soi même d'un BR à partir d'un caméscope HD, je n'ai pas encore essayé.


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> J'ai un Bravia 40 pouces et un BR sony et franchement faut vraiment chercher la différence de qualité entre un DVD et un BR sauf à regarder sa TV à moins d'un mètre.
> 
> Maintenant concernant la production par soi même d'un BR à partir d'un caméscope HD, je n'ai pas encore essayé.



La tu te moques des gens, c'est de la mauvaise foi (sauf si tu as une mauvaise vue). 

Quand tu regardes Ratatouille en HD tu peux voir un tas de détails invisible en DVD, ne serais-ce que les textes affichés sur les papiers ou posters sur les murs et qui sont flous sur DVD, comme j'ai pu le voir chez un collègue avec un Sharp 42". Mais y a rien à voir entre les deux versions !

Je ne sais pas quel BR tu as, mais probablement pas ceux qui font la référence.

Et en DVD aussi il y a qui encode comme des salauds et même pire qu'en VHS. On a pas renoncé au DVD pour autant. Il faut comparer le meilleurs des deux, ou le pire de deux. 

Toi tu biaises le débat en comparant le meilleur DVD au pire BR ... On dirait un politicien !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Pour ma vision, je dirais, limite , la qualité je m'en branle total.

Mais qu'Apple me laisse au moins le libre choix de regarder un film que j' ai recu en Blueray! Ca coute 2 francs 6 sous de mettre un lecteur avec une lentille capable de lire le BR, alors qu'ils arretent de prendre la décision pour nous et nous laissent regarder le support qui nous intéresse!


----------



## elvee (11 Août 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Le BR sur le Mac, quel réel intérêt ? Sur une TV de bonne taille, la différence entre un bon DVD et un BR n'est pas flagrante par contre la différence de prix entre un DVD et un BR, elle, est bien perceptible. Il y a même des éditions BR qui sont moins bien notées que la version DVD. La présence d'un BR sur un PC ou un Mac n'est peut-être qu'un simple argument marketing.



Si t'as un lecteur Blu-Ray de Salon et que tu te constitues une belle petite collection de Blu-Ray pour ton Bravia 46" voire plus si t'as les moyens  et qu'un jour tu pars en voyage et que t'as envie de mater un Blu-Ray sur ton Macbook Pro hé bien tu ne peux pas... 

Je suis également intéressé par le montage vidéo mais bon pour l'instant je pense que le support DVD me suffit...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

elvee a dit:


> Si t'as un lecteur Blu-Ray de Salon et que tu te constitues une belle petite collection de Blu-Ray pour ton Bravia 46" voire plus si t'as les moyens  et qu'un jour tu pars en voyage et que t'as envie de mater un Blu-Ray sur ton Macbook Pro hé bien tu ne peux pas...
> 
> ... et donc on achètera un BR relié au Mac par firewire ou usb et le tour sera joué ... et encore un fil à la patte (sauf peut être par wifi ou bluetooh).
> 
> A+


----------



## JFL27 (12 Août 2009)

elvee a dit:


> Si t'as un lecteur Blu-Ray de Salon et que tu te constitues une belle petite collection de Blu-Ray pour ton Bravia 46" voire plus si t'as les moyens  et qu'un jour tu pars en voyage et que t'as envie de mater un Blu-Ray sur ton Macbook Pro hé bien tu ne peux pas...
> 
> Je suis également intéressé par le montage vidéo mais bon pour l'instant je pense que le support DVD me suffit...



Je ne sais pas vous, mais quand je pars en voyage ce n'est pas pour regarder des films à la télé. Et le Mac il reste dormir à la maison ! Ou alors vous vous faites vraiment suer en vacances.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vous, mais quand je pars en voyage ce n'est pas pour regarder des films à la télé. Et le Mac il reste dormir à la maison ! Ou alors vous vous faites vraiment suer en vacances.


 
Le but n'est pas d'ergoter pour savoir si on utilise le portable dans le train, en vacances ou dans son lit le soir.

Si tu as un portable, c'est pour travailler/regarder des films en déplacement. Si il doit te faire changer ta videotheque BR parceque Steve J. a décidé que mettre 10Euros de matériel en plus dans son portable était inutile, bin on est plusieurs à dire m*****!

Sérieux, je ne reviendrai jamais assez sur le fait qu'une machine portable doit l'être.

On ne demande pas à ce qu'il fasse Scanner ou grille pain, juste qu'il soit comme la plupart des ordinateurs portables!


----------



## melaure (12 Août 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> elvee a dit:
> 
> 
> > Si t'as un lecteur Blu-Ray de Salon et que tu te constitues une belle petite collection de Blu-Ray pour ton Bravia 46" voire plus si t'as les moyens  et qu'un jour tu pars en voyage et que t'as envie de mater un Blu-Ray sur ton Macbook Pro hé bien tu ne peux pas...
> ...


----------



## JFL27 (12 Août 2009)

Parmi tous les titres de votre DVDthèque et de votre BRthèque combien de films avez-vous regardés plusieurs fois ? 
Certains articles font du BR un produit mort-né à cause du développement du téléchargement légal (et illégal !)  et du streaming. Maintenant il doit bien y avoir des solutions logicielles pour transférer un BR sur un DD si on veut vraiment l'avoir avec soi
Si le MBP doit s'enrichir d'un lecteur BR, combien devra payer en plus l'acheteur ? Seriez-vous d'accord pour payer 200 euros de plus pour avoir un lecteur BR dans votre Mac ? 
Question corollaire, quelle la durée de vie d'un BR ? J'ai certains DVD qui sont devenus illisibles par détérioration du support. Est-ce que le BR est plus fiable dans le temps que le DVD ?


----------



## Rez2a (12 Août 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Maintenant il doit bien y avoir des solutions logicielles pour transférer un BR sur un DD si on veut vraiment l'avoir avec soi



Bien sûr que ripper un BR est possible, mais faut déjà pouvoir le lire pour faire ça. 
Sinon euh, je me tiens pas au courant des prix mais ça m'étonnerait qu'un lecteur BR coûte "2 francs 6 sous", si je me souviens bien, Sony à l'époque de la sortie de la PS3 avait justifié le prix élevé en grande partie à cause du lecteur BR... après, ça a peut-être baissé de beaucoup depuis le temps.


----------



## melaure (12 Août 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Bien sûr que ripper un BR est possible, mais faut déjà pouvoir le lire pour faire ça.
> Sinon euh, je me tiens pas au courant des prix mais ça m'étonnerait qu'un lecteur BR coûte "2 francs 6 sous", si je me souviens bien, Sony à l'époque de la sortie de la PS3 avait justifié le prix élevé en grande partie à cause du lecteur BR... après, ça a peut-être baissé de beaucoup depuis le temps.



Ho oui ça a beaucoup baissé, mais surtout tous les constructeurs de lecteurs optiques s'y mettent, même l'inventeur du HD-DVD, c'est dire ...

Il suffit de regarder le prix des lecteurs BR chez les assembleurs.

Un lecteur de BR interne ça commence à 85 euros et un graveur à 190 euros. Ça c'est tarif grand public à l'unité. Il est évident qu'un constructeur achète en nombre et directement au fabricants. Je serais pas étonné que ce soit 3 à 4 fois moins cher pour un constructeur.


----------



## Super Marmotte (12 Août 2009)

Si on arrive à trouver un lecteur BR au même format slim que celui du lecteur intégré à nos cher Macbook, et que Mac OS est capable de supporter le BR, je ne vois pas de contre indication pour installer soit même un tel lecteur.

Est ce que ça a déjà été tenté? (encore faut il qu'un lecteur BR aussi fin existe)


----------



## melaure (12 Août 2009)

Super Marmotte a dit:


> Si on arrive à trouver un lecteur BR au même format slim que celui du lecteur intégré à nos cher Macbook, et que Mac OS est capable de supporter le BR, je ne vois pas de contre indication pour installer soit même un tel lecteur.
> 
> Est ce que ça a déjà été tenté? (encore faut il qu'un lecteur BR aussi fin existe)



Oui les slim BR existent depuis quelques temps. C'est ce qu'on les portables Sony et Asus. (Exemple : Un graveur Blu-ray ultra slim chez Panasonic)

De plus le slim BR slot-in existe aussi (Un graveur Blu-ray slim et slot-in (Tom's Hardware))

Intéressez-vous un peu plus au monde PC, vous verrez tout les produits qu'Apple rate (et c'est sur que du coté des cartes graphiques, ils sont aussi à la rue) 

Il existe aussi des combos (graveur DVD, lecteur BR).


----------



## elvee (12 Août 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vous, mais quand je pars en voyage ce n'est pas pour regarder des films à la télé. Et le Mac il reste dormir à la maison ! Ou alors vous vous faites vraiment suer en vacances.



Quand je dis voyage, je n'entends pas forcément vacances... le terme "voyage d'affaires" n'existe donc-t-il pas?... bref il m'arrive régulièrement de prendre des vols transatlantiques pour le boulot... (en l'occurence je suis en France en ce moment )



JFL27 a dit:


> Parmi tous les titres de votre DVDthèque et de votre BRthèque combien de films avez-vous regardés plusieurs fois ?
> ...



Je crois que je ne me lasserai jamais de certains excellents films que j'ai déjà vu plusieurs fois... et dans ces cas là je préfère avoir un support physique type DVD/Blu-Ray plutôt qu'une version téléchargée sur iTunes...

Bref ma question initiale pour ce topic était plutôt de savoir si Apple prévoyait d'apporter le support du Blu-Ray à ses prochains Macbook...  la réponse qu'il en ressort est : *"À priori non, du moins il n'y a aucune rumeur à ce sujet ou indice laissant à penser que cela pourrait arriver"*...

Et voilà!
Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

C'est drôle (ce problème d'immixtion ou non du BR) car tout cela me fait penser à l'arrivée très ... très ... très ... tardive du graveur dvd sur les MacBook qui durant presque 10 ans (iBook compris) n'ont connu que les combo en lieu et place du superdrive.

A+


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> C'est drôle (ce problème d'immixtion ou non du BR) car tout cela me fait penser à l'arrivée très ... très ... très ... tardive du graveur dvd sur les MacBook qui durant presque 10 ans (iBook compris) n'ont connu que les combo en lieu et place du superdrive.
> 
> A+



Tout à fait, sur le DVD ils avaient complètement raté le coche, mais au moins il y avait des solutions alternatives comme l'excellente carte mpeg2 PCI Wired4DVD avec un lecteur DVD SCSI.

La on est abandonné et à mon avis Apple bloque les solutions tierces pour la lecture ...


----------



## Orphanis (13 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

Est-il néanmoins possible de brancher une lecteur BR en externe pour regarder des films sur un MBP ? Si non, la limitation est-elle logicielle pour matérielle ? 


PS: personnellement sur mes machines, je ressens une nette variation de qualité entre un DVD et une vidéo en 720p ou en 1080p, donc personnellement je ne pense pas que l'intégration du BR sur les Mac relèverait du "gadget".


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2009)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il néanmoins possible de brancher une lecteur BR en externe pour regarder des films sur un MBP ? Si non, la limitation est-elle logicielle pour matérielle ?
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord, pour la différence de qualité. Je pense que certains ont simplement une mauvaise vue 

Sinon c'est une limitation logicielle, sous Windows sur MBP ça marche.

Même sous lecteur BR, on peut le voir avec les trailers HD du site Apple. Après le DVD parait moche, mais moche ...


----------



## Orphanis (14 Août 2009)

Salut Melaure, 

C'est quand même incroyable qu'Apple "bloque" le fonctionnement des Blu-Ray sur OS X ! Qu'ils ne veulent pas proposer de lecteurs est une chose, mais qu'ils ne permettent pas aux usagers qui en ont besoin de regarder des films via un lecteur externe, me paraît pour le moins discutable (j'imagine que ça ne doit pas être si compliqué de que cela de faire un mise-à-jour soft)...

Enfin, parfois Apple déconne un peu avec ses utilisateurs...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Orphanis a dit:


> Salut Melaure,
> 
> C'est quand même incroyable qu'Apple "bloque" le fonctionnement des Blu-Ray sur OS X ! Qu'ils ne veulent pas proposer de lecteurs est une chose, mais qu'ils ne permettent pas aux usagers qui en ont besoin de regarder des films via un lecteur externe, me paraît pour le moins discutable (j'imagine que ça ne doit pas être si compliqué de que cela de faire un mise-à-jour soft)...
> 
> Enfin, parfois Apple déconne un peu avec ses utilisateurs...


 

+10.000

Tout à fait d'accord!
Il est grand temps d'ouvrir un peu les yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Peut-être aurons-nous une divine surprise avec Snow Leopard ?

A+


----------



## kriso (14 Août 2009)

Salut,
Je pense qu'Apple s'occupe beaucoup des droits d'auteur et sait pertinemment que "nous allons peut-être faire des copies pirates".
De plus, il veut se faire du fric sur iTunes Store.
Vous avez compris ou il faut que je vous explique autrement 
Mac ou PC ? 
Non !
Mac et PC !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

kriso a dit:


> Mac et PC !



Les gens sensés diront oui!
Les gens qui menent un train de vie normal et savant qu'un Mac ets parfois plus qu'un mois de salaire te diront: tant pis, je n'ai qu'un PC!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2009)

Il y a deux points. 

Le premier est stratégique: Apple ne croît plus au support matériel, c'est du moins ce qu'il ressort de sa stratégie. C'est discutable, mais c'est presque acquis: elle souhaite pousser la diffusion en ligne, quitte à faire l'impasse sur certaines technologies actuelles.

Le second est technique.



> Les pourparlers entre Apple et l&#8217;AACS-LA causeraient cependant bien des problèmes, car Mac OS X ne serait pas vu d&#8217;un bon &#339;il par les créateurs de la protection, et la firme de Cupertino aurait toutes les peines du monde à obtenir une licence d&#8217;exploitation. La raison ? Le Kernel de Mac OS X, de type BSD. Il ne s&#8217;agit pas d&#8217;une question technique, mais d&#8217;un problème totalement légal.
> La base de Mac OS X est un système Unix nommé Darwin, qui a la particularité d&#8217;être open source. Et c&#8217;est là que coince véritablement l&#8217;AACS-LA, qui considère d&#8217;un &#339;il mauvais tout ce qui rapporte au logiciel libre. Actuellement, l&#8217;organe tenterait d&#8217;imposer à Apple une modification du Kernel pour prendre en compte les protections des Blu-ray et autres HD-DVD.


A mon avis, on est donc pas prêt d'avoir du Blu-ray sur Mac...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Encore de la belle hypocrisie...

On vend toujours les CD's et DVD's par centaine en grande surface, et on invente des restrictions sur quelques Blueray...

Vivement la fin du monde.. lol


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2009)

Et bien ils auront pas un sous de ma part en musique et vidéo si c'est ça leur stratégie. Je boycott ! On est pas obligé d'être des moutons. C'est pas à Apple d'imposer ce genre de non choix, c'est aux consommateurs d'imposer leurs besoins.

Pire je pense même que c'est un beau cadeau fait à Seven.


----------

